# Should i buy this?



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

this guy is sellin a PA system for 80 buks! check it out, should i get it?
http://saskatoon.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-Complete-PA-System-W0QQAdIdZ84494982


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

no details on the link...........if it works it's worth the $........just a guess, but I would think it might, maybe,possibly be loud enough to get you by, but in my limited experience you would need a min. of about 100W to be heard in a venue the size of a double car garage......you could wait for more Forum comments, or contact the seller for more info.........with my poor eyesite, it looks like a Realistic.......can you read the model well enough to "google"???


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Definitely looks like Realistic. Trying to gauge the speaker sizes - looks like maybe 8"s. Mic with a coil cord.

Honestly, unless you need something for calling the local bingo I can't see that that system would be much use to you.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I wouldn't buy it.

Buying a PA for $80 is a bit like buying a car for $80.


----------

